# Fish Breeding in 10 gallon



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea of what pair of fish I could breed in a ten gallon. I cant come up with anything. Angels get to big, and Im just getting stumped.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Shellies or apistogramma. Well not sure about a pair or a group, but you could breed them in a 10G.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Shellies or apistogramma. Well not sure about a pair or a group, but you could breed them in a 10G.


+1 You could also do endlers or guppies.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Would a pair of rams get to big


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I know that bolivian rams get too big, plus rams need good water quality to breed.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Bolivian Rams could be in a 10 gal for breeding only though. Be sure they are a pair.. meaning, let them spawn once, and then move them.

Maybe a few oto's for cleanup...

But you can def have JUST the pair in there.


----------



## SA_nut (Jan 21, 2013)

Just add water & Convicts. When the fry are free swimming for a week, remove the adults to a larger (30+gal) community tank. When the fry are larger feed them to the larger tank inhabitants. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## SA_nut (Jan 21, 2013)

Or Bettas(Siamese fighting fish), however female Bettas are relative hard to come by. Floating plants and a glass top are needed for the preservation of the bubble nest.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Would convicts work if when they spawned I just took the fry out when they were free swiming


----------



## SA_nut (Jan 21, 2013)

"Would convicts work if when they spawned I just took the fry out when they were free swimming"?
Yes, however they would be very mad and try to kill anything ,(tube sucking up fry, fingers, etc.), invading their space.

A 10 gallon aquarium is really way too small for spawning any cichlids. If you want to see cichlids do their family thing, nothing less than 30 gallons per pair is needed. I have a pair of 6 spot Krebs with around 50 fry in a well planted 30. Sometimes domestic arguments (who's turn is it to guard the kids) happen. The lady of the house, who's the smaller fish, has to hide until butthead cools off.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Im just trying to breed some feeders mainly but I don't want to do guppys cause is like to see some more arrgesive parenting behavior


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

AfricanLove said:


> Im just trying to breed some feeders mainly but I don't want to do guppys cause is like to see some more arrgesive parenting behavior


There isn't much that's cheap, easy to breed, and can fit in a ten gallon. Your best bet is livebearers, maybe a species of killifish?


----------

